# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Live Foods for Insectivorous Lizards (largely applicable to frogs)

## findiviglio

_Hi All,_
  From tiny Day Geckos to stout Water Dragons and lumbering Savanna Monitors, many popularly-kept lizards feed primarily upon live foods including insects and other invertebrates. The most important point for insectivorous lizard owners to remember (and one that my regular readers are sick of seeing!), is that _crickets and mealworms alone, even if powdered with supplements, are not an adequate diet for any species._  Dietary variety is essential.  Fortunately, with a bit of planning, we can collect, breed or purchase a huge array of nutritious invertebrates for the lizards in our collections.  Read the rest of this article here How to Feed Insect-Eating Pet Lizards - the Best Live Foods

  Please also check out my posts on Twitter http://bitly.com/JP27Nj and Facebook http://on.fb.me/KckP1m

  My Bio, with photos of animals Ive been lucky enough to work with: That Pet Place welcomes Zoologist/Herpetologist Frank Indiviglio to That Reptile Blog | That Reptile Blog

  Best Regards, Frank Indiviglio

----------

